# Husqvarna 128ld no spark?



## makya (Apr 25, 2013)

I've replaced the ignition module, and set the gap everywhere from .08 to.12 to .20 trying to get a spark with a new plug grounded to the case and turning it over with a drill, and the kill switch is completely unattached. could I have received a bad coil?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's possible to get a faulty ignition module, make sure the new one is not installed upside down. I am not sure about the one you have, but many modules can be installed incorrectly and will not work when they are on wrong.


----------

